# ...out of books...



## Kaku-Ryu (Jun 19, 2005)

Summer is here! No more school! ...No more books. 
I need a few good books to read and I thought maybe you guys could help me out.

I mostly just read fantasy books. I like books with dragons, phoenixs(sp?), witches, magic, new lands etc. *No fantasy books with talking animals please!!* 

I like a book that has lots of twists and turns and is easy to get into but not too difficult to read.

My fav. books are; The Secret Country, In the Forests of Serre, The Sword of Shannara series, and (don't hurt me!) Eragon.
Books I didn't like were Harry Potter and Shadowmancer. 

I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## journyman161 (Jun 19, 2005)

You might like 'Songs of Earth & Power' by Greg Bear. It's slightly unusual fantasy that could happen tomorrow. Full of faerie lore & some pretty gross creatures that talk, but they're not animals.


----------



## Kaku-Ryu (Jun 20, 2005)

Cool. I'll check it out.


----------



## Hodge (Jun 20, 2005)

_A Game of Thrones_ by George R. R. Martin. And then read the two sequels that are currently out. By the time you've read those, the fourth installment should be out, although considering it's already over a year late, it wouldn't surprise me if it was delayed again.


----------



## Kane (Jun 21, 2005)

It took me almost two weeks to read those.  I only WISH the 4th would be out in that amount of time.


----------



## Hodge (Jun 21, 2005)

Well dammit—it's been delayed again. Last time I checked, Amazon said the release date was July 7th. Now it's November. It told me way back in 2002 that it was due out in April of 2003... Argh!


Good books though, I highly recommend them. As epic as The Lord of the Rings yet completely original. And by completely original I mean there are no fantasy clichés in them and magic is something very different.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jun 21, 2005)

Steven Erikson's Malazan Books of the Fallen. They're a little complicated, but alongside George Martin for quality and originality.

Also contain some of the greatest battle scenes ever written.

1. Gardens of the Moon
2. Deadhouse Gates
3. Memories of Ice
4. House of Chains (I think)

There is intended to be 10 in all.


----------



## Anarkos (Jun 21, 2005)

American Hardcore: A Tribal History: 1980-1986


----------



## Kaku-Ryu (Jun 21, 2005)

Hodge said:
			
		

> _A Game of Thrones_ by George R. R. Martin. And then read the two sequels that are currently out.


These look pretty good! I'll have to pick them up when I go to the bookstore! Thanks  




			
				Talia_Brie said:
			
		

> Also contain some of the greatest battle scenes ever written.
> 
> 1. Gardens of the Moon
> 2. Deadhouse Gates
> ...


Well then they are *defiantly* worth checking out!  :shock:   Thanks!


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Jun 28, 2005)

Hmm.. I want to take a look at Eragon. Was it good?


----------



## Kaku-Ryu (Jun 28, 2005)

Kira the wanderer said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I want to take a look at Eragon. Was it good?



Well...

I say it was...but if you look around at the "Eragon" threads here you'll find people who either strongly agree with me that it was good or you'll find people that strongly disagree and say it was horrible.
So...

I say read at your own risk. :lol:


----------



## styx (Aug 10, 2005)

*The Golden Compass*

Have you read the Philip Pullman books- The Golden Compass etc.? They're really good. Though perhaps the talking animals issue might not work for you...
It seems like Eragon is worth checking out, even just  for the controversy it provokes.


----------



## angelfaith (Aug 22, 2005)

I think eragon is really good i'm reading the second book now and that seems good to. You have to read the phillip pullman books they are all so good and wonderfully written.


----------

